# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần phay, tiện mũi khoan

## hdmedico

Tình hình là hiện nay em đang cần phay, tiện...một số mũi khoan bằng thép không gỉ, bác nào có thể làm thì cho em biết, em làm với số lượng lớn.

Em có mẫu sẵn, cần em sẽ mang qua cho các bác xem.

09.09.42.13.66 Thục (Mr)


Các mũi khoan như này ạ:




Cám ơn các đã đọc tin

----------


## CKD

Cái này chắc phải phay trục rồi mài mới ra đây

----------

hdmedico

----------


## hdmedico

Có vẻ tình hình này là VN mình chưa thể sx được các mũi khoan này rồi. Haizzzzz

----------


## Nam CNC

tại sao phài là khoan inox , em chưa thấy ai dùng mũi khoan inox cả , thông thường là HSS ( thép gió ) hay hợp kim thôi. Mũi khoan này dùng cho cái gì ?

----------

hdmedico

----------


## emptyhb

chắc khoan xương bệnh nhân  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

hdmedico

----------


## sunan2105

chắc là nó dùng để khoan inox chứ ko phải là mủi khoan làm từ iinox, tất nhiên là mũi khoan làm bằng vật liệu ko gỉ rồi, em ra hàng nó hay hỏi lại tốt hay loại thường, hoặc mũi khoan inox hay sắt hay gỗ,
em kêu inox thì nó mang ra loại như thế này. 
Ốc vít mình còn chưa làm dc mơ gì đến làm mũi khoan bác

----------

hdmedico

----------


## diy1102

> chắc là nó dùng để khoan inox chứ ko phải là mủi khoan làm từ iinox, tất nhiên là mũi khoan làm bằng vật liệu ko gỉ rồi, em ra hàng nó hay hỏi lại tốt hay loại thường, hoặc mũi khoan inox hay sắt hay gỗ,
> em kêu inox thì nó mang ra loại như thế này. 
> Ốc vít mình còn chưa làm dc mơ gì đến làm mũi khoan bác


Ai bảo bác VN k làm đc ốc vít? Bác nhận xét piến diện quá.

----------

hdmedico

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhòm giống mũi khoan giấy.

----------

hdmedico

----------


## lethang

k biết bạn cần phay, taro,... cho vật liệu nào? chỗ mình bán một số loại mũi khoan. taro,... chính hãng của một số hãng Varder, CMTe'c, Speed Tiger,Míubishi, EMUGE,..

----------

hdmedico

----------


## terminaterx300

> chắc là nó dùng để khoan inox chứ ko phải là mủi khoan làm từ iinox, tất nhiên là mũi khoan làm bằng vật liệu ko gỉ rồi, em ra hàng nó hay hỏi lại tốt hay loại thường, hoặc mũi khoan inox hay sắt hay gỗ,
> em kêu inox thì nó mang ra loại như thế này. 
> Ốc vít mình còn chưa làm dc mơ gì đến làm mũi khoan bác


chỉ có mấy thằng ngu mới bị dính câu VN ko sx nổi con ốc vit thoai  :Cool: 

còn dao phay mũi khoan thì liên hệ thằng này nhoé 

http://www.dungcucat.com.vn/

----------


## hdmedico

Cám ơn các bác đã xem bài viết. 

Mũi Khoan này dùng trong phẫu thuật chỉnh hình, chất liệu thép 304, 316 hoặc 316L. Thông thường thì nhập khẩu 100% nhưng em thấy nó cũng đơn giản nên muốn thăm dò xem có bác nào có thể sản xuất cái này nên em post bài. Hiện giờ các Bệnh viện chỉ sử dụng 1 lần rồi bỏ ( disposable).

----------


## nhatson

máy mài dao cụ CNC, em nghĩ cần có cái máy này mới làm mũi khoan chất lượng và đồng dêu được

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hdmedico

----------


## terminaterx300

dao cụ từ đời nào rồi chứ ốc vít là cái đinh gì 
http://www.dungcucat.com.vn/

----------

